# Orchid Urinals



## heliomum (Mar 5, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:I saw this guy's art at POE 2008. He also makes sinks. If you're a millionaire and love orchids, buy this.


http://www.clarkmade.com/:drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, we've had several other threads about it....
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6547&highlight=urinal


----------



## Candace (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, very interesting. I saw them in person at the POE too. One question everyone in our group had, though, was have you ever seen a urinal in a home??


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

The question should be, why do women let their husbands use the same toilet, and then complain when there are "misfires?"

Have you ever tried to shoot fluid from a limp hot dog into a bowl 15" away? It ain't easy!

I fully support the installation of urinals in home bathrooms.







* I also apologize for the mental imagery caused by my hot dog analogy.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 5, 2008)

In my house (I bought it less than a year ago), there is a bidet. It has never been used, though I think it would be great for bathing babies one day when I have grandchildren. I'd gladly yank it out and install a paphio-urinal if I could afford it!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 5, 2008)

No...believe me, you do not want a urinal in your home...if you are male, you don't really want to use urinals at all....use one while you are wearing shorts and you'll know exactly what I mean.....Eric


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I express just how much I hate our unisex bathrooms at work? 

You men need to work HARDER at this!!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll just point out that urinals are very 'green', using far less water to flush that a toilet. So get yourself a paph-urinal and save water, save money and the save the environment!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

Reminds me of a party at Vassar when they used ice in the urinals to cool the champagne.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I am as philosophically as green as practical, and I support conservation of all resources...but when it comes to the role of toilets in water conservation, people have to face reality. Here in NYC, new toilets have to be water conserving models...your old one breaks, get a new one, and discover that it now takes 3 flushes...sometimes more...to do what used to take one flush. Yes, that really conserves water! Take care, Eric


----------



## Ernie (Mar 7, 2008)

Perfect solution for "target practice", aim for the staminode! Like potty training little boys with floating Cheerios. 

-Ernie


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 7, 2008)

The only good thing about urinals is the "mint" chip at the bottom........Eric


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Well, I am as philosophically as green as practical, and I support conservation of all resources...but when it comes to the role of toilets in water conservation, people have to face reality. Here in NYC, new toilets have to be water conserving models...your old one breaks, get a new one, and discover that it now takes 3 flushes...sometimes more...to do what used to take one flush. Yes, that really conserves water! Take care, Eric



I'm going to have to agree with you Eric, and I'm a waste water scientist by trade. I keep hearing about these fantastic low water toilets, but I have yet to see one that could choke down what my boys could produce without a half dozen flushes.

You need to go to a backyard composter toilet to really save water.


----------



## cyp8472 (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw these a while ago on this site or another, and because of it to this day I can not go to the bathroom without seeing cyp. fargesii or any other spotted leaf cyp. as the toilet. Man I need to find another hobby... Nah!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd gladly pee on a bulldog Paph urinal.


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2008)

Note to self, buy a box of cheerios for the staff at work....


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 8, 2008)

Heather said:


> Note to self, buy a box of cheerios for the staff at work....



Cheerios reduce cholesterol. It's nice that you're looking out for your coworkers.


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Candace (Mar 8, 2008)

> I'd gladly pee on a bulldog Paph urinal.



Too funny!


----------

